# SPONSORS > TMC Iberia >  Novas bombas POLARIO!!!

## TMC IBERIA

A TMC Iberia anuncia o lançamento das novas bombas Polario agora com novas potências.

4ML, 7ML e 10ML para 4000 litros/hora, 7000 litros/hora, 10000 litros/hora respectivamente.

Estes bombas vêm a tomar um lugar de destaque e adicionar à já impressionante gama de Polarios 15ML e 22ML.

Todas elas são de reduzidas dimensões, silenciosas, pré programadas, com fixação com iman já incluido e também de saída dupla. Assim consegue manter toda a circulação em duas direcções com variações pré programadas de correntes imitando o efeito de correntes marinhas na perfeição.

O consumo das mesmas é de facto impressionante:

4ML - 7W
7ML - 23W
10ML - 25W
15ML - 30W
22ML - 50W

O tamanho é de facto impressionante. Eu nem queria acreditar o quão pequenas são quando as vi. A de 4ML tem apenas 5 cm de diâmetro!

Porque comprar duas bombas quando uma faz o trabalho de duas direcções!!

Disponível na sua loja habitual

PVP recomendado:

4ML - € 119.13 + IVA
7ML - € 154.88 + IVA
10ML - € 178.71 + IVA


Um abraço,

TMC Iberia

----------

